Ask HN: Your favourite MOOCs / Online Courses? - eterps
======
ReDeiPirati
Since I'm mostly into ML/DL, I would like to share an article that I wrote one
year ago, maybe some of you may appreciate it:
[https://blog.floydhub.com/best-deep-learning-courses-
updated...](https://blog.floydhub.com/best-deep-learning-courses-updated-
for-2019/) (planning to refresh the content in a couple of months).

------
eterps
I'm currently enjoying
[https://www.executeprogram.com/courses](https://www.executeprogram.com/courses)
I like the small snippets of information interspersed with exercises in
combination with spaced repetition.

